# Scottish Open



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2010)

What is the prefered choice?


----------



## StuartD (Feb 15, 2010)

Lansdowne for me. 

Already got a good price from Toad.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 15, 2010)

I am willing to travel to any of the above, but that would be dependant on the date being before the schools go back.(16th Aug)


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 15, 2010)

voted for lansdowne but would be hard pressed for the end of august. have a week away for golf at the end of august.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 15, 2010)

Voted for Landsdowne after a good price got by Toad well done mate


----------



## DCB (Feb 15, 2010)

landsdown for me, (assuming date suitable)even better with a deal like that given to Toad.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 15, 2010)

ok craw, cheers m8, ive voted for ladybank, but happy to play anywhere! lets do it!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 15, 2010)

We are having a vote but unless I have missed it I didn't see the prices for the other tracks in the vote? 

Landsdowne for me is the best test but I would be inclined to maybe vote for one of the others if the price was suitable....

How can we vote when we only have details for 1?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2010)

Look forward to playing any of them!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 15, 2010)

We are having a vote but unless I have missed it I didn't see the prices for the other tracks in the vote? 

Landsdowne for me is the best test but I would be inclined to maybe vote for one of the others if the price was suitable....

How can we vote when we only have details for 1? 

Click to expand...

Here's the prices Alan midweek/weekend.

Edzell 36/42
Auchterarder 30/35
Ladybank 51/61
Pitlochry 30/38
Alyth 30/35

Hope this helps.


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 15, 2010)

i'd like to play but dont have a handicap although it would be 28. unsure if the clubs mentioned would let me on? voted for Ladybank too as it's 5 miles from me but heard it's a hard one.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2010)

You should have read the whole thread artful one! Think the only one that wasn't there was Ladybank!

I'll throw another spanner into things, just a suggestion as I'll go with the flow. In relation to setting a date I'm going to suggest the first two weeks in September.

September is Scotland is traditionly a "settled" month and Perthshire at that time will be stunning with the leaves on the turn. The courses will still be in top condition with that autumnal nip in the air!

Suggestion, Sunday 5th September????


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 15, 2010)

i'd like to play but dont have a handicap although it would be 28. unsure if the clubs mentioned would let me on? voted for Ladybank too as it's 5 miles from me but heard it's a hard one.
		
Click to expand...

Will check the other courses Alec to see if there's a place to park your horse and a hook for your sombrero . More than welcome mate ,Ladybank is nice but expensive compared to Landsdowne.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2010)

Just say your off 28, very few places will check.


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 15, 2010)

Just say your off 28, very few places will check.
		
Click to expand...

count me in for any course then as long as its a weekend date or advance notice for a holiday from work.
ps - i might be down to 26 by then though


----------



## DCB (Feb 15, 2010)

Democracy is a fine thing, but, maybe not when organising a GM Forum  outing  

What's happened to the good old way of someone suggesting an outing at Course X on day Y at cost Z. It certainly made life a lot easier. 

Too many variables on the go at the moment  . Okay, it's a long way off, but it's easier to look at the diary and see what's likely to clash with work or club comps if we have a more defined date or set of dates. At the moment were looking at one of six or seven courses and sometime between early Aug and second week in Sept.

Too many variables imo  

I'm not in any way having a pop at anyone on here, I know the hastle involved in organising a golf day/trip so fully understand the grief involved at times.


----------



## DelB (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't played any of the courses mentioned in the poll, so happy to go with the flow. I've voted for Lansdowne, though, given that those in the know seem to think that Toad has got a good price sorted out for us.


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 15, 2010)

Ladybank for me, I'll be at where ever is chosen though if the date fits.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 15, 2010)

I voted for Auchterarder purely because it's a bit handier for the Westies. But really happy to play at any of the others dependant on date.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2010)

Ian,

I'm sure that if its organised we westies could arrange some sort of car share/meet up point, reduce travel costs by splitting fuel.

Crawford


----------



## Iaing (Feb 15, 2010)

Ian,

I'm sure that if its organised we westies could arrange some sort of car share/meet up point, reduce travel costs by splitting fuel.

Crawford
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking mate.


----------



## madandra (Feb 15, 2010)

I would be well up for a wee gathering. Am not bothered where or when.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 16, 2010)

well craw, looks like the vote is a landslide! another poll for the dates?


----------



## bogside84 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would be keen to play in this day out I voted for Ladybank only because it is 1 of my top courses played but Lansdown is also a first class track.I am from Irvine and not much of a drinker so I don't mind taking my car plus 2 others.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're coming to Blairgowrie from Glasgow direction you are quicker coming up the A9 on the west side of Perth briefly and cutting across from Luncarty to Stanley to Ballathie, that way you avoid Perth altogether and come out on on the Blairgowrie road at the famous Meikleour beech hedge. 
If you follow road signage they take you round the south and east sides of Perth and through the east edge of the city, which is a good bit slower.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll go with the flow as never played any of them so happy with whatever


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Feb 16, 2010)

I voted for Ladybank as it's one on my list to play and I've already played Edzell and Landsdowne, but as always I'll be up for anything.


----------



## algar5 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have voted for Landsdowne and certainly Ladybank would have been my second choice. Are we going to have a vote for the date ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 16, 2010)

I've voted for Ladybank simply because I suggested it and having played it owuld love another go at it. I'll play anywhere though.

Dates I'm not available are 6th Aug and 1st weekend in Spet but if majority vote is for them then tough tittie for me.

Andy


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 16, 2010)

I have voted for Landsdowne and certainly Ladybank would have been my second choice. Are we going to have a vote for the date ?
		
Click to expand...

ive suggested that, i think fri seems to be everyones favourite day, so if we put up a poll covering all the fri's from mid august to mid sept?


----------



## Andy (Feb 16, 2010)

Fri is best in my opinion also, shorter day for me and less hours to loose lol

Andy


----------



## algar5 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have voted for Landsdowne and certainly Ladybank would have been my second choice. Are we going to have a vote for the date ?
		
Click to expand...

ive suggested that, i think fri seems to be everyones favourite day, so if we put up a poll covering all the fri's from mid august to mid sept?
		
Click to expand...

Yep sounds good to me.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 16, 2010)

as im new to this, i take it a few beers will be the order of the day???


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 16, 2010)

Friday for me too


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can i suggest Friday the 13th or are we all superstious.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2010)

Can i suggest Friday the 13th or are we all superstious.
		
Click to expand...

Thats suits me. Its time for a vote me thinks.....


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 16, 2010)

as long as my game is jinxed....fri 13th ok for me!


----------



## Andy (Feb 16, 2010)

Fri 13th is good for me. Any more confirmations? 

Andy


----------



## DelB (Feb 16, 2010)

Yup, Friday 13th is OK for me too.


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 17, 2010)

The 13th should be fine for me! Although I will have to check when I start back work next week.

Oh the joy's of a weeks holiday in February.  

Shark


----------



## madandra (Feb 17, 2010)

I think its about time we dragged a GM staff member back across the border and made them an honorary Jock for the day. Jezz, Mike ... what do you think? All you need it a few bob for green fees and a Â£5'r for bits.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 17, 2010)

Am oot, then unless I can arrange a day off, Friday backshift, doubt it though!


----------



## StuartD (Feb 17, 2010)

I think its about time we dragged a GM staff member back across the border and made them an honorary Jock for the day. Jezz, Mike ... what do you think? All you need it a few bob for green fees and a Â£5'r for bits.
		
Click to expand...

Probably have no money left after this months subscriber cover.

I;m in for Friday 13th. Friday is best for me. Looking at my work calendar there are no Friday 13th's   

Better look back at the thread to see what month i have agreed to play


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd rather play on the 27th as it's just after pay day, but I'm in regardless.


----------



## DCB (Feb 17, 2010)

Might struggle with Friday 13th, later in the month would suite me better, but..... we'll see what can be done.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Fri 13th is ok for me!!!

Many miles is it to the course from Paisley area??


----------



## birdieman (Feb 17, 2010)

83 miles in 1hr 50mins according to google maps!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't do 18th-22nd Aug, going to the Oval test Match.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 17, 2010)

Friday 13th August ok for me.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like we have a date then!


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 17, 2010)

that date suits me as long as I'm allowed to play


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 17, 2010)

Add me to the list please guys. Sounds like a goody.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 18, 2010)

all settled then chaps? fri 13th aug at landsdowne?


----------



## DCB (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone thought of checking that Blairgowrie can actually accommodate us on that date ?

I know Toad asked about costs etc, but that was a generic  request.

Toad, where are you.....


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry guys been working nights all week 

Do we know how many are definites for the 13th yet? 
Once we do I will see if they can fit us in.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 19, 2010)

im a definate!


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 19, 2010)

Me too


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

OK guys. We seem to be making this an awful lot more complicated that it need be.  

*If you are wanting to play at Blairgowrie Landsdowne on Friday 13th August, cut and paste and add your name to the list below.* 

DelB 
Alec
BigBiffa


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2010)

Count me in then, what sort of time are we thinking? 
DelB 
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

.. what sort of time are we thinking?
		
Click to expand...

I'd guess a mid morning start so as to allow everyone time to get there?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Feb 19, 2010)

Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Alan, you missed me out of your cut and paste. I'm deeply hurt!


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84


----------



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84 
Birdieman
		
Click to expand...

I'll be trying my best to be there so have put my name in. Enjoyed the Rosemount, hope Lansdowne's as good.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84 
Birdieman
Farneyman


Yip Im in. 2 fourballs so far......


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

One more and we've 3 three-balls.....


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 19, 2010)

looking good, i may be in the top 10 of the open, kids will be delighted


----------



## madandra (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84 
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry Del, just thought I'd have a better chance of winning without you there.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa 
Patrick148 
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84 
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra 
Iaing


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay


----------



## bordergolfer (Feb 19, 2010)

Count me in too...

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969
bordergolfer


----------



## bordergolfer (Feb 19, 2010)

By the way, where is it we're going?



And where are we staying?


----------



## DelB (Feb 19, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer



It's a just a day trip to Blairgowrie Landsdowne on Friday 13th August.


----------



## bordergolfer (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent.

Is there anything before that? As I'm keen to play any course.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent.

Is there anything before that? As I'm keen to play any course.
		
Click to expand...

I might be interested in doing something on the Thursday. Will have to check with the Ministry of Family to see my options. I will get back to you.


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer
Andy (Biffa Bacon)

Andy


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 20, 2010)

14.....one more and we have 5 3 balls!


----------



## algar5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Count me in...

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer
Andy (Biffa Bacon)
Algar5


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 20, 2010)

its all coming together! how long should we let this run before we get final numbers? are we agreeable to a prize fund etc?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 20, 2010)

I won't be making this one fellas,simply got too much on what with Castle Stuart trip,Machrahanish oddyssey,Algarve 5 night jolly and Royal Aberdeen trip in September and toying with a Tartan Army trip to Prague in October time is mounting up.

Have fun!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 20, 2010)

im sure it will be fun. looking forward to meeting the guys as im a relative newbie!


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Gents. i will put in a holiday reqest form in work on Monday, to see if i can get a couple of days off to join you all.will let you know.


----------



## StuartD (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer
Andy (Biffa Bacon)
Algar5 
StuartD


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gents. i will put in a holiday reqest form in work on Monday, to see if i can get a couple of days off to join you all.will let you know. 

Click to expand...

Sorry Boys,cant make it,too many dads off in during the 6 weeks hols,so im out, enjoy the day


----------



## Boabski (Feb 22, 2010)

i am a maybe need to check holiday dates at work etc


----------



## Boabski (Feb 22, 2010)

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer
Andy (Biffa Bacon)
Algar5 
StuartD 
Boabski???


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 25, 2010)

Put me down as a maybe, depending upon the work rota.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok then. 

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer
Andy (Biffa Bacon)
Algar5 
StuartD 
Boabski??? 
Grumpyjock ???


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 25, 2010)

ok,then. well we need to get things booked! will we just leave it to toad,as he is the man getting the deal(hope thats ok toad!)


----------



## cmck (Mar 3, 2010)

i'd be up for any of the following as long as the date is ok. the jeep is always available for car share! with plenty of room which im sure the craw will verify!!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a shame you drive like a pussy!


----------



## cmck (Mar 3, 2010)

i bet every forum has an idiot u must must be GM's!!!!!


----------



## DelB (Mar 3, 2010)

i bet every forum has an idiot u must must be GM's!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who typed 'must, twice!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 4, 2010)

Now now McKirdy that's not very nice now is it!


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 4, 2010)

ladies!


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys, we are provisionaly booked in for the 13th.    
 I will hear back by the end of the week once they have their fixture list finalised to ensure they can accomodate us.


----------



## frasting (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd be up for it on Friday 13th August

DelB
Alec
BigBiffa
Patrick148
Atticus Finch
Steviebhoy84
Birdieman
Farneyman
Madandra
Iaing 
stevek1969 
John_Findlay
bordergolfer
Andy (Biffa Bacon)
Algar5 
StuartD 
Boabski??? 
Grumpyjock ??? 
frasting


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys, we are provisionaly booked in for the 13th.    
 I will hear back by the end of the week once they have their fixture list finalised to ensure they can accomodate us.
		
Click to expand...

excelllent....cheers toad!


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 9, 2010)

cheers Toad, looks a healthy field


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Mar 9, 2010)

Good you hear from you again Fraser, thought we'd lost you.


----------



## Boabski (Mar 9, 2010)

he is away Alan, he is away in the head


----------



## frasting (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Atticus, I've been loitering with intent, waiting for the right time to jump back in!


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Mar 11, 2010)

You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.
I learned this a long time ago.


----------



## Toad (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys,

I have just heard back from Blairgowrie this morning, unfortunatly they have no space on the 13th of August or any other Friday in August.

Too many large competitions on to fit us in .

Any other suggestions?


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh well 
what about Ladybank? Drumoig?


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh well 
what about Ladybank? Drumoig?
		
Click to expand...

Ladybank's to expensive and Drumoig's a goat track Alex ,sorry


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 12, 2010)

Have started a new thread for this...hope you dont mind..


----------



## madandra (Mar 13, 2010)

Letham Grange ..... Year II


----------

